
Ask HN: What do you use as customer service? - choot
Intercom or zendesk or something else?<p>I want these tools to pull in customer info on demand and log the activity...so that the customer service reps do not request unessirely the info on customers.
======
Rjevski
Intercom.

Zendesk is an absolute disaster as far as chat is concerned (from an user
point of view).

Every time I have to request support from an app and I see it's Zendesk I
either give up or find another way or mentally prepare myself for the painful
waste of time that is ahead.

I'm sure it's great for the bean-counters' numbers (since less people actually
request support because of how bad it is) but it sucks if you _actually_ care
about your users.

